# Sick chicken



## Noir (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello, I have a hen that is getting feathers plucked out buy my rooster. And now the other hens are pecking at her. I put blue seal on her back, I have ordered a saddle so she can be protected, and I separated her from every one in the pen. I'm just wondering if there is anything else I can do.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thats the main reason why I don't have any roosters...seem to be more trouble than they are worth!! I do miss hearing them crow and when I do get ready to have little ones I'll buy some fertile eggs off my neighbor. As far as the rooster protecting the flock...my Lab does a good job at that! Sounds like your doing all you can??? Jen


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I kinda like my Roos. They have big personalities and they stand guard 24-7. My chihuahuas are much use for protection dogs. Lol. My Roos are gentile to the ladies too. . Just saying.


----------



## rwilly (Nov 11, 2012)

I just went through the same thing. We seperated the hen from the others for a few days by putting her in a dog crate at night, and locking her inside the coop during the day when the others were outside. When we tried to get put them together again, they kept picking on her. We ended up replacing the roo with another one and everything is going just fine.

The roo and the other hens had torn off a piece of her comb and pulled all the feathers off her head. It must have been a stressful time for her because she is now going through a molt, she lost almost all her feathers but they are growing back, she should be back to normal in about 5 or 6 weeks.


----------



## Noir (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks every one for replying. Rwilly- I'm going though exactly what you described. I hope my hen starts to mend soon. I feel bad because her back is totally bare and we are experiencing negative temps. I have a heat lamp on all the chickens but she doesn't have any extra body heat. She is one lucky hen though because I am spoiling her with treats to make cage life more bearable.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, poor little girl. =( Glad you were able to get her taken care of and on her way back to great health. Such lovely little creatures those chickens are.


----------



## Noir (Jan 15, 2013)

Got the saddles!!! Everyone seems comfortable with them on. Tiggs, my caged hen is now loose with the others. My fingers are crossed that her feathers start to grow back quickly!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Stylin' hens!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Cute how you match he pattern to the bird.


----------

